# I need help making a built-in cabinet



## adamnlisa (Aug 21, 2009)

In our living room, we have a wall that's open on both sides (leads into the kitchen and dining room) and it's also open in the middle where we were supposed to put a fireplace (it has a back, it's not completely open to the room behind it). 

We're going to close off the top of the wall with drywall and hang a tv, so I'd like to make a built-in on the bottom. I just want something simple, nothing fancy at all, because the trim and kitchen cabinets are very simple as well.

I'm going to use the pre-made doors from Menards, so I need to figure out how to make the rest of the cabinet. It's not going to support anything on the top and I would like to use those hidden hinges (do they have a specific name?).

If anyone can help me I would GREATLY appreciate it!! Thanks!


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmm, no replies...........This is a DIY forum, but you don't give a lot for us to go on. How high, how wide, how deep, inset in the wall, etc. I could say some side boards, with a back for strength, and provisions for adjustable shelves, and a place for Euro style hinges, but I suspect you seek more that that.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I agree...not enough info, and a lack of response to your own thread. If doors are to be made, I suggest making the cabinets first.


----------



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

If your buying premade doors from menards you have to build the cabinets around them. Id get the biggest doors that work for the opening then build a face frame with the openings being whate ever offset you choose smaller then the door itself. Say you have a 24x24 door, and a 30x30 opening. you would make 2 stiles 3.5x30 and 2 rails 3.5x30 giving you a 23x23 door opening using .5 overlay hinges. What ever you do, dont buy your hinges from menards, way over priced.


----------



## kreg mcmahon (Jul 25, 2009)

go to www.thisiscarpentry.com page 118 I just had an article published on built ins.

next go to hd or lowes get a book on built ins. they have several

lots of planning goes into it... plus lots of specific tools. plus doors need to have an overlap of 1/2" all around etc. cutting up the sheet goods.etc pocket screwing it together.

finishing it.. stain or paint. adjustible shelves? need jig to cut holes.

you can do it just need to plan and go for it... as long as you have some experience. do you have a table saw? a med size one not a roybi one.

do you have a pocket hole jig? assemble table or area? woodworking screws? not drywall screws.

use 3/4" birch ply for cab not mdf or particle board.

lots of decisions.


----------

